# HME HD library available



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I've split out the HME HD library that I use and some other people use to support HD resolutions with their HME apps. It now lives in it's own source forge project instead of just the movie rentals application. jtkohl's new galleon development effort is what prompted me to do this so that other people can use the library in their own applications (including galleon). It still uses the LGPL license. Here is the project page.

http://hmehd.sourceforge.net/

Please let me know if there are any bugs in it or if there are features that should be added for everyone's benefit.

Enjoy!

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I made some minor changes to the HME HD SDK and released a new 0.4 version. The HDApplication class' default implementation will now switch to the preferred resolution for you so all you have to do is extend the class. I've also included a version of the HD simulator that dswallow started and jtkohl checked in. I made the ability to switch between Standard definition and high definition, plus I fixed the Safe frame to be correct when it's in the HD resolution.

David


----------

